# How big is this racoon - weight estimate



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a good sized one. It may do a little damage to my live trap.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Big enough to get shot in my backyard.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Big enough for a rug I should think.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

14lbs. - 16lbs., maybe push a pound or two more. I feed critters min my back for many years, watched many ****, turkey, deer, opossum families etc. have/raise their broods. Surprising how much the fur hides them slender bodies.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

15#s 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

No one hjas mentioned directly-- DO NOT let flies get into it. Maggots will like the lunch/dinner and then it will be worthless. Flies are probably round now or will be very soon.
If you dont get tanned soon at least put it into the freezer. I dont know best way to wrap for such an excursion.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

22 Chuck said:


> No one hjas mentioned directly-- DO NOT let flies get into it. Maggots will like the lunch/dinner and then it will be worthless. Flies are probably round now or will be very soon.
> If you dont get tanned soon at least put it into the freezer. I dont know best way to wrap for such an excursion.


Umm it's still alive no one mentioned it's ready to be tanned...


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

17-18lbs. Let us know after you figure out how your gonna weigh it.


----------



## Crappie1 (Aug 10, 2017)

I would say 17#'s


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Team Camo said:


> Umm it's still alive no one mentioned it's ready to be tanned


It's still alive and I haven't gotten out the live trap yep. From what little I know the pelts are not good this time of year and are best in the fall. It likes the sun flower seed for the birds and I should get set the trap. I was thinking it maybe a female that is pregnant so the sooner I trap it the better.
My BIL thinks it may be 25 pounds, big hips on this one. I have no way to weigh it if I get it but could take closer pictures.


----------



## Crappie1 (Aug 10, 2017)

wpmisport said:


> It's still alive and I haven't gotten out the live trap yep. From what little I know the pelts are not good this time of year and are best in the fall. It likes the sun flower seed for the birds and I should get set the trap. I was thinking it maybe a female that is pregnant so the sooner I trap it the better.
> My BIL thinks it may be 25 pounds, big hips on this one. I have no way to weigh it if I get it but could take closer pictures.


They have a hard time in the spring till corn gets up. They get froggs, crayfish, minnows, bird seed, whatever they can scrounge up. I had **** dogs , and hunted them for 20 years. They are very smart, and aggressive if you get them mad. Biggest one I ever got was 25#'s, he wouldn't tree and fought my dogs ln a corn field 3 different times. When I got to the dogs, he had pretty much kicked their ass. They were circling him and howling, the **** and the dogs had both had enough.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Crappie1 said:


> Biggest one I ever got was 25#'s, he wouldn't tree and fought my dogs ln a corn field 3 different times. When I got to the dogs, he had pretty much kicked their ass. They were circling him and howling, the **** and the dogs had both had enough.


My BIL use to run them with Walker dogs at night and I went along a few times but was very young at the time. I still remember running though the woods at night without a light following a person with one. This was back when you got good prices for them. I think his best was 35 dollars.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We had a really big walker that never caught a **** that he didn't kill in less than 10 minutes. He loved to fight them every time we went hunting. As he got older he wouldn't bark until he had them jumped and it didn't take long to catch them.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have had a raccoon around my house that likes to eat the bird seed and he has seen me right at dark turn the water off on the garden hose and I'll be damned if that **** wasn't trying to turn the water back on. Not once but quite a few times they are extremely smart and persistent animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

That **** looks like a 20 lbr to me. Seems like there are tons of ***** around these days not enough people hunting or trapping them. I have heard it said they are hard on game birds and ducks.


----------



## Crappie1 (Aug 10, 2017)

wpmisport said:


> My BIL use to run them with Walker dogs at night and I went along a few times but was very young at the time. I still remember running though the woods at night without a light following a person with one. This was back when you got good prices for them. I think his best was 35 dollars.


I had Blueticks in my later years. I started out with Black & Tans. The highest I ever got for **** was from Willie Stephens in Munith Mi. I think it was in the late 70's. He was paying $50 for really good ****. Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I used to work and manage the Ravenna Fur Sale. One Saturday my son and I were bagging fur as it came off of the sales table. A trapper had 200 xl and xxl #1 streatched ****. The sold for $50.00 each. My son was trying to figure out how much it was. I told him it was $10,000 and to get the **** in bags as they guy had 100 out comming up. They sold fo $36.00


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Crappie1 said:


> I had Blueticks in my later years. I started out with Black & Tans. The highest I ever got for **** was from Willie Stephens in Munith Mi. I think it was in the late 70's. He was paying $50 for really good ****. Sorry, I didn't mean to hijack this thread.


Sold a lot of ***** and rats to willie in the late seventies and early eighties. Damn good money and the memories of running my blue tick will never be forgotten. Turned down some serious money for her and to who ever stole that dog may you burn in hell


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

riverman said:


> Sold a lot of ***** and rats to willie in the late seventies and early eighties. Damn good money and the memories of running my blue tick will never be forgotten. Turned down some serious money for her and to who ever stole that dog may you burn in hell


Your prize **** dog stolen? I can't imagine how that felt.
People are downright evil...


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

riverman said:


> Damn good money and the memories of running my blue tick will never be forgotten. Turned down some serious money for her and to who ever stole that dog may you burn in hell


My BIL had a blue tick, I think he got it for bear hunting. Said it was the best dog he ever had. Someone stole it.


----------

